# Cichlid MADNESS!



## slylie (Oct 21, 2003)

I tried to find out the specs on this tank, but all i found was a thread on Cichlid forums claiming it was 500g!! what a joke! this tank is about 10 feet long, 8 feet tall and just as deep.


----------



## slylie (Oct 21, 2003)

look at all the damn cichlids..... Mark, Neil and Drew are probably wetting their pants looking at this.


----------



## slylie (Oct 21, 2003)

500g? yeah and im only 100$ in debt.


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

slylie said:


> look at all the damn cichlids..... Mark, Neil and Drew are probably wetting their pants looking at this.


----------



## englishman (Aug 14, 2003)

thats one nice tank


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

now thats what im talking about when i say mallawii tank..

not some little 100 gallon with 5 fucken Mbuna..

THAT.....IS......THE.....SHIAT!!!!!!!


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

DAHMN!


----------



## TimmyTeam (Jun 20, 2003)

better in person boys...toronto zoo right ?


----------



## micus (Jan 7, 2004)

cant be toronto zoo, i was there like 3 weeks ago, and i didnt see nothin
along those lines


----------



## Lonald (Jan 10, 2004)

now that is an african tank that i like


----------



## slylie (Oct 21, 2003)

it actually is at the toronto zoo, in the african pavillion.


----------



## Serygo (May 17, 2004)

Lol I dont know if they are wetting their pants, but I am wetting mine just looking at it


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Christ, I'm goin to the zoo this weekend, that makes me dizzy just looking at the picture


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

Nice tank


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

wow i gotta see that baby one day


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

go get em buddy!!


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

some times i wonder about you drew.


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Drew said:


> go get em buddy!!


 He reminds me of that kid that was on the Man Show asking all those women to f0ck him.


----------



## Serygo (May 17, 2004)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> Drew said:
> 
> 
> > go get em buddy!!
> ...


lol
yeah I remember him,


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Wow Karen watches the man show!?!? Thats hot!


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

Atlanta Braves Baby! said:


> Wow Karen watches the man show!?!? Thats hot!


 you guys kill me.


----------



## One Bad Malafaala (Aug 6, 2003)

The tank is amazing.

The kid playing grabass with his mom is even better


----------



## DC_Cichlid (Jun 24, 2004)

Most Likley its a 8000-10,000 gallon tank.... looks kick ass,







.

Thanks for sharin Slylie


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

nice shots dave...freakin cool as pool


----------



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

wow, thats cool as hell


----------



## gbert15 (Jul 20, 2004)

Damn! Now thats what I call a *CICHLID TANK*


----------

